# Romanian sms



## mikasa_90

Dintre toţi prietenii pe care i-am cunoscut u eşti unul pe care nu o să il uit ....

A Romanian friend sent me this sms... but I understand a little.

Can you translate it for me?


----------



## Mani23

Hi Misaka,

I would translate : 
From all friends I've met you are one of them I won't forget

But you should wait for a *R*omanian to be sure...


----------



## mikasa_90

I think that your translation it is good, thanks so much.


----------



## Trisia

Mani's translation is great... I'm actually ashamed to suggest a bit of tweaking: "Of all the friends I've ever met, you are one I won't forget" 

Anyway, as a Romanian (capital R, guys ), I think you both have a good grasp of the language


----------

